# B12 Sentra to Weber?



## anryu451 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello! I bought an E16i 1987 Sentra wagon from auction for my dad. It ran great for months, but now I've run into nothing but problems on it. First the ignition rotor came apart, a month later I got the dreaded 2500 rpm rev limiter issue, replaced the MAF, two weeks later now it runs rough under acceleration.

Parts for these are expensive, FI parts anyway, and the ones in the junkyards get picked clean of sensors. I've had it up to my eye balls.

I want to throw a weber 32/36 down draft on it like my dad's old Datsun station wagon he had in the late 80s. Please correct me if I'm wrong as far as a parts list is concerned.

E15/E16s intake manifold
Weber-Redline adapter plate (they make them apparently)
E15 non-ecu distributor (E16S still had ECu so not sure if they work)
Adjustable Fuel Pressure regulator with Return line so I can lower PSI from 15 down to about 4-5 where a weber likes it.

Anyone else done this?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

My personal opinion would be to diagnose why it is running rough before dumping a lot of money into the Weber setup. The throttle body injection system was a simple system and worked very well on these engines. The fact that it is running rough may have nothing to do with the fuel injection system and may be far cheaper to fix than the cost of a carb, plate, distributor and ECM. If you don't have one already, obtain a copy of the factory service manual. They are worth their weight in gold when it comes to working on these vehicles! Sometimes you can find used ones on Ebay for around $20-25.


----------



## anryu451 (Aug 12, 2016)

smj999smj said:


> My personal opinion would be to diagnose why it is running rough before dumping a lot of money into the Weber setup. The throttle body injection system was a simple system and worked very well on these engines. The fact that it is running rough may have nothing to do with the fuel injection system and may be far cheaper to fix than the cost of a carb, plate, distributor and ECM. If you don't have one already, obtain a copy of the factory service manual. They are worth their weight in gold when it comes to working on these vehicles! Sometimes you can find used ones on Ebay for around $20-25.


I appriciate the response, I bought the car from auction for 375 because the body and the interior were immaculate. And yes, I may fix the issue, but like I said, MAFs are 200 dollars new, TPS, eventually I might need a back up plan, this post is meant to get a parts list together so I can hit junk yards and swap meets to accumulate stuff to do a swap later if I want/need to.


----------

